# Show clipping......



## Oakbrooke Farm (Jun 12, 2007)

How far in advance of a show do you guys clip? Do they need extra time to get any color back? :bgrin


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi - I know nothing about show clipping a donkey- but when I clipped Hershey- Chocolate Brown it took him about a week to have his colour fully come back- I did notice that his hair does not grow as fast as the horses do.

Hope it helps

Tiffany


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Tiffany :aktion033: I appreciate the response




:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i don't show but when i clip mine it takes about a week or more to get color back. i did Petunia over a week ago (i think) and she still isn't her chocolatey self yet :bgrin . Maybe Shawna (Minimule) would know more



: , Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2007)

The ones I'm showing soon, I clip one week before (golden palomino, silver bay, silver buckskin), about 5 days before (grey-grullo), and a couple days before (silver dapple).

My golden palomino, Bacardi, doesn't loose a bit of his color with the clip :bgrin


----------



## minimule (Jun 13, 2007)

I clipped Kilroy 2 days before a show this May. I used a #7 blade so it didn't take off as much hair.






He kept his color and didn't get as cold as he could have. It was cold in CO!!! I clipped Sunny, my spotted mule about a week before the show and used a #10. She was still faded by the show. Her color was just beginning to come back but wasn't rich like I would have liked it.

The good thing is if you clip with a #7 and don't like it, you can always go back and reclip with a #10. Just make sure you don't have any clipper tracks on either clip job. Kilroy actually looked like I had clipped him a month ahead of time. Not a single clipper track and everyone was SOOO impressed with how he looked. Made me feel pretty good!



:



:


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 13, 2007)

Since we are on the topic of show clipping :bgrin do I see that there manes are completely clipped off? :bgrin


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (Jun 13, 2007)

Minimule - he sure looks slick done with a #7! Very nice, thanks :aktion033:


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2007)

ahhh!

I always just the "View New Posts" link to see what posts are new. Until seeing Kilroy, I didn't realize this was about show clipping donkeys.

I don't know ANYTHING about clipping donkeys!!!



: :bgrin



:

Sorry to have chimed in w/ info that probably doesn't apply!


----------



## minimule (Jun 13, 2007)

What I've read and been told, if the donkey has a "nice" mane leave it alone. If it is a bit ragged and doesn't stand up....roach it off. You want them to look as neat as possible. I personally think he looks much neater without his. My mules depend on how their manes looks. Maestro has a horsey mane that hasn't decided which way it wants to go so I roach his off. Sunny and Wylie have nice straight manes so I just used scissors and cut them off so they are about 1"-2" long. It looks pretty sharp!

This is Sunny after her color came back but you can see the mane. Yes, there is a bridle path.


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 13, 2007)

minimule said:


> What I've read and been told, if the donkey has a "nice" mane leave it alone. If it is a bit ragged and doesn't stand up....roach it off. You want them to look as neat as possible. I personally think he looks much neater without his. My mules depend on how their manes looks. Maestro has a horsey mane that hasn't decided which way it wants to go so I roach his off. Sunny and Wylie have nice straight manes so I just used scissors and cut them off so they are about 1"-2" long. It looks pretty sharp!
> 
> This is Sunny after her color came back but you can see the mane. Yes, there is a bridle path.



Thanks- I have been looking at your guys pictures on and off for the last couple of months



: and couldn't figure it out. :bgrin


----------

